# Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!



## Quappenqualle (21. Oktober 2004)

Heute in der aktuellen FF gelesen: bereits seit 01.07.2004 ist das Betreten (und damit auch das Angeln) von deutschen Seehäfen verboten!! 
Hintergrund ist der sog. ISPS (Sicherheitscode zum Schutz vor terroristischen Anschlägen auf Seehäfen).
In MeckPomm z.B. sind die Häfen Rostock (wird für 2 Mio EUR eingezäunt!!) :r , Wismar, Stralsund und Sassnitz betroffen. Ebenso alle größeren Häfen in Niedersachsen, Hamburg und SH.. :r 

Weiß jemand mehr über den Schit? Wenn das stimmt, ist's vorbei mit Plattenangeln und Heringsfischen im Hafen!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Jo das stimmt leider.


----------



## Palometta (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

is' wirklich so  :c  :c 

Die Amis fordern das so und wir müssen als treuer Verbündeter das so umsetzen. :r 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Pickerfan (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Ja stimmt hab ich auch gelesen. Ist echt schade für die Hafenangler


----------



## alberto (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

auch kein heringsangeln mehr im frühjahr vom hafenbecken aus ???


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Moin Moin ,
also bei uns in Neustadt/Holstein ist es noch erlaubt und zur Zeit sind einzelne Heringe wieder da .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Naja Micha Neustadt ist ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Überseehafen.


----------



## theactor (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Hi,

In HH siehts (noch)moderat aus,aber das wird sich wahrscheinlich auch ändern.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass irgendwann erkannt wird, dass es sich hierbei um den letzten Schwachsinn handelt. Dann werden ggf. die Millionen an Steuergeldern, die in den Aufbau von sinnlosen Umzäunungen gesteckt werden, eines Tages wieder (via Abbau) pulverisiert.  |uhoh:


----------



## TomKry (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

@hornhechteutin: das kommt wohl noch. jedenfalls stehen schon der zaun und die verbotsschilder in neustadt. zumindest auf der seite wo der angelladen ist.

gruß


----------



## blinkerkatze (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Zum K:v 
aber ich habe heute den Stralsunder Hafen ein Besuch abgestattet und was soll ich sagen oder schreiben der Hafen ist fast zu.
Betroffen sind immer die unteren Bevölkerungsichten die in diesem Sxxxxxxxstaat auf Grund der jetzigen Politik:c nichts anderes leisten können.
Denn für einige die dort Angeln,ist das Angeln nicht nur ein Hobby sondern eine Mahlzeit.


----------



## Düsselfjorden (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Bah, die Amis hab ich sowieso gefressen im Moment. ein Arzt der nur die Symptome bekämpft und die Ursachen weiter fleissig fördert, nimmt in Kauf, daß der Patient bald tot ist...

(Und ein Präsident, der sich nach solchen Vorfällen überhaupt nocheinmal zur Wiederwahl anstellen darf... Ich komm da nicht mehr mit!)


----------



## blinkerkatze (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

A.H.war ein Scheiß der hat das Ding allein gemacht (fast) aber dieser Verbrecher versucht andere mit Einzubeziehen weil er weis das er das Ding nicht allein macht.


----------



## Pilkkönig (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Ist das in Travemünde auch Verboten???


----------



## chippog (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

jau, das wär doch was, ganz travemünde einzäunen mit passkontrolle und mp und allen schei...! bald haben wir dann den zaun um schengen oder so. a.... offen und schädel leer, sage ich dazu! wie weit rauf läng der flussläufe wird denn gezäunt??? chippog grausts!


----------



## kanalbulle (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Man man man - warum werden nicht gleich um alle Gewässer Mauern hoch gezogen und Stacheldrahtzäune.                                                                 
Das ist ja wie früher - fehlen nur noch Wachtürme, Kontrollposten und Selbstschussanlagen ! :v


----------



## loetrich (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein!
 Ich fahre zweimal im Jahr nach Travemünde zum angeln.
 Alles vorbei?
 Robert, da müssen wir was machen!:c


----------



## blinkerkatze (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Ja die nächste Wahl kommt bestimmt schade das nicht mal die Angler sich einig sind.|kopfkrat


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (4. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Ich war gestern in Travemünde, nix Verbot #h Ausser das nun noch mehr Stege für Angler gespeert sind da es immer noch IDIOTEN gibt die sich nicht benehmen können,Pinkeln am Hellen Tag von den Stegen, und am Ufer gehen Familien spazieren; nur weil SIE zu faul sind die paar meter zum WC zu gehen  :e hämmern 20cm Nägel in die Steghölzer um ihe Ruten senkrecht zu stellen und der nächste reißt sich damit die Arme auf :r und vom Müll denn SIE zurück lassen will ich gar nicht reden #d  ES IST ZUM  :v  :v 


Zum Angeln soviel, wir waren um 13 Uhr da, bis zum Dunkelwerden null Bisse, das Wasser war so klar wie ein Gebirgsbach vieleicht lag es daran. sobald es Dunkel war: sehr schöne Bisse .3 Plattis zwischen 27und 32 cm ,2 Zwerge die weiterschwimmen ,3 untermaßige Dorsche und ein Fischverlust ,ich denke sehr große Platte ,leider mußte ich um 18 Uhr den Ort des Geschehens verlassen  :c  :c


----------



## Dorschminister (4. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

@Jürgen Chosz..... ja ja diese asozialen Vollidioten versauen einem alles ......früher durfte man noch am Rosenhof angeln aber seit dem diese Schmierlappen ihren ganzen Müll und so dort liegen gelassen haben und der Müll dort zum Teil auf die Yachten wehte war nachher schnell aus mit angeln. |gr:


----------



## e-skipper (5. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Ich habe mich vorgestern bei der Hansestadt Rostock erkundigt, da die die Angelberechtigungen für die Unterwarnow ( Stadt-, Fischerei- und Überseehafen) verkaufen.
Ich wurde an das Hafen- und Seemannsamt weitergeleitet und habe von dort noch keine Antwort.  
Übrigens angle ich seit 1990 regelmäßig im Rostocker Stadt-, Übersee- und Fischereihafen auf Hering.
Da hab es seitens der Hafenentwicklungsgesellschaft des Überseehafens  schon die blödesten Dinge als Argumente gehört, warum ich an einer völlig leeren Per am Sonntag, früh um 7 nicht angeln darf. (.. es würden Unterwasserarbeiten und was noch alles.. ausgeführt, Sonntag früh !!, bla. bla, bla.)  
Was da nicht alles abgesperrt und verboten wurde.
Teilweise haben aber auch die Angler dort übertrieben. Dreck und Unrat überall.

Ich habe dann dem Rostocker Senat mehrfach geschrieben und Antworten verlangt, was die mit den Erlösen des Verkaufes der Angelberechtigungen machen. Die Bürokraten haben dann eingesehen, daß man wenigsten einige Mülltonnen aufstellen sollte, sogar einige Dixi-Toiletten haben die finanziert. Für mehre tausend Angler an einem Wochenende. Jedes „pissige“ ( Verzeihung, aber der Vergleich bietet sich gerade an) , Dorffest hat in diesem Sinne mehr zu bieten.
Also, im Vergleich zu den Einnahmen ein Klacks, was man für die Angler tut.

Zurück zu den Maßmahmen der Antiterrorbekämpfung.
Dort sollen lediglich die Betretungsrechte für Unbefugte verhindert und eine strengere Kontrolle des Zutrittsrechts durchgesetzt werden.
Nun denke ich, dass da durch die Bürokraten wieder maßlos übertrieben wird, was uns Anglern aber nichts nutzt.
Übrigens werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, daß man nur auf diese Regelung gewartet hat. Endlich ist man die Angler los.
Das scheint für die Hansestadt Rostock zuzutreffen.
Gerade hier in Rostock scheint mir die " Anglerabwehr" hirnlos.
Man stelle sich die Aufstellungsspuren für die Fähren  ( Hanstholm, Hirtshals etc.)vor,  nur eben in Rostock. und will man nun die wartenden Fähr-Kunden mit bewaffneten Kräften kontrollieren und deren Spaziergehen unterbinden... oder kontrolliert man die Angler ( ich erinnere nur an die ganz .. ganz früher mal gängigen Bahnsteigkarten) so, daß die nach Personalienfeststellung an die leere Pier zum Angeln dürfen ??
Gerade in  Rostock finde ich die Argumentation, wir, die Angler, würden die Löscharbeiten behindern  geradezu bescheuert.
In dem Hafen ist fast nichts los, im Gegensatz vor 1989....
Wir, die Angler, stören dort gar nicht, oder doch,.... wenn ja, dann nur ein paar Manager, wie z. B. einen griechischen Reeder, Fährbetreiber, der eigene Schildern " Angeln verboten " aufstellt.
Rostock scheint ein ziemlich übles Kapitel in der Frage zu werden.
Ich hege den Verdacht, daß die Hansestadt Rostock nur am Geld, nicht aber am " Kunden, dem Angler interessiert ist.
Ich kann mir die Argumentation - Terrorbekämpfung - Angler weg, jetzt schon, fast wörtlich, in ihrer bescheuerten Argumentation vorstellen.

Aber wie ich uns Angler kenne, werden wir schon andere Möglichkeiten finden und uns andere Plätze einfallen lassen und angeln, auch zur Freude der Urlauber, die ganz gern zusehen..., bis man uns wieder wegekelt….
Oder ?

Ich kann langsam die Verteufelung der Angler nicht mehr hören.
Manchmal frage ich mich, wer hier bescheuert ist.


----------



## Dorschminister (5. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

@e-skipper........... Bingo das Ding hat gesessen und Du hast damit den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Als wenn sich irgendwelche super organisierten Terroristen von solchen Absperrungen oder verbotenen Zonen ( Hafenanlagen ) abschrecken lassen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hasenfuß (5. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Rostock ist und war schon immer Haupteinfallstor des Terrorismus für den mitteleuropäischen Raum bis hinunter nach Spanien. Jahrzehntelang hat man versucht die Plage einzudämmen - erfolglos! Besonders die exponierte Lage hat es den Terroristen angetan: Hier können sie ihre Containerschiffe mit Terrorequipment in aller Seelenruhe in einem ungenutzten Hafen im Zielgebiet während des Tages völlig ungehindert entladen. Besonders weil es hier neue Kettenfahrzeug-taugliche Rampen gibt! Zudem wird auch unter Terroristen Sicherheit groß geschrieben- durch ihre einheitliche schwarze Kleidung mit Strumpfmasken können sie blitzschnell zwischen Freund und Feind unterscheiden. Blattschuß-und weiterarbeiten. (<-- IRONIE!!!|uhoh: )

Mal ganz ehrlich:
-Zäune hindern niemanden, auch keine Angler und Terroristen, nichtmal wenn man die komplette Ostsee einzäunt|kopfkrat 
-Terroristen kommen trotzdem, und keiner erkennt sie (|welcome: in EU)
-und wenn nicht durch den Hafen, dann eben daneben
-und wenn sie garnicht kommen, dann sind sie schon da |uhoh: 
-oder landen gerade auf dem nächsten Flughafen oder im Reichstag #h 
-oder wollen gar nicht nach D #6 
-oder haben einen Schlüssel 
-wie sieht ein Terrorist denn aus? Der da->## ? oder der->#2 ?
-wer bezahlt das?
-wer fühlt sich durch Terroristen bedroht, die durch deutsche Seehäfen in das Land eindringen, in den "Ruheraum Deutschland"?



Sicherlich gibt es für die Hafenämter/ -verwaltungen versicherungsrechtliche Fragestellungen im Hinblick auf Passanten im Hafengebiet. Auch gibt es Kollegen, die am Platz nicht so sauber sind...|krach: !!!
Liebend gerne wollen die Träger der meisten Hafenanlagen die Angler loswerden.
Also ich will nicht zwischen Gabelstaplern angeln, oder unter der Rampe der Stena Skandinavica. Ich geh dahin wo es ruhig ist, und wenn ein Pott kommt pack ich ein.

Diese Zaun-Idee ist absoluter Schwachsinn! Wenn Angler nerven, weist man ihnen Stellen zu mit "Angeln erlaubt" Schildern. Daneben einen Mülleimer (Fischereiabgabe?). Dann weiß man wo sich die Angler aufhalten, und unserein kann in Ruhe dem Hobby nachgehen! Und an den anderen Stellen kann man die strafrechtlichen Mittel der Abschreckung nutzen- falls überhaupt nötig! Und wer den Hafenverkehr stört ist selber Schuld wenn er Probleme bekommt.


----------



## caruso (8. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Vielleicht sollten die Ämter nur eine Wurfgewichtbeschränkung einführen!!!!!!!!!

Ich denke mit 30-50gr kann man " der Angler " keine Schiffe versenken.

Oder jeder Angler sollte ein Führungszeugnis bzw. Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung 

vom Obersten Grichtshof der BRD bei der Hafen- und Schifffahrtsbehörde vorlegen, 

um eine Sodergenehmigung zu bekommen.

Trauriges Deutschland kann ich nur sagen.

Gruss caruso


----------



## trond (8. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Ich habe das hier alles einmal gelesen. Ich hatte zuerst gedacht es ist ein Spass.
Wenn bei uns eine neue Bruekke gebaut wird, die nicht so hoch ist dann ist das Gelaender fuer Angelruten geeignet. Da kannst du die Rute dann gut einstecken. Ich weiss aber nicht wie das in Stavanger im Hafen ist. Weil die Vorschrift von USA kommt. Ich glaube es nicht. Man kann uns das nicht verbieten.
Ich werde mal telefonieren.


----------



## prinzi-butt (8. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

moin,
wenn ich in urlaub fahre, hab ich immer angelzeug dabei.
war schon mehrere male in rostock und habe dort im urlaub im hafen geangelt und mein urlaubsgeld in der region ausgegeben.
wenn ich da nicht mehr angeln kann, fahr ich nicht mehr hin.
mein geld kann ich auch anderswo ausgeben
gruss


----------



## haukep (8. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> jau, das wär doch was, ganz travemünde einzäunen mit passkontrolle und mp und allen schei...! bald haben wir dann den zaun um schengen oder so. a.... offen und schädel leer, sage ich dazu! wie weit rauf läng der flussläufe wird denn gezäunt??? chippog grausts!



Na das ist doch klar - bis zur Quelle natürlich !


----------



## chippog (9. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

das darf doch nich wahr sein... ich kriegs immer noch nicht in den kopp!!!warum bauen die guten vereinigten amerikaner nicht einfach eine riesige käseglocke über ihr verscheinheiligtes staatenglück statt uns mit ihren neurosen zu belasten??? klettert bloss nicht durch irgendwelche löcher in hafenzäunen um zu angeln! sonst werdet ihr noch lebenslänglich als terroristen verknackt... norwegen stelle ich mir auch lustig vor, wenn die da einen zaun rum bauen...  #d


----------



## haukep (10. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> das darf doch nich wahr sein... ich kriegs immer noch nicht in den kopp!!!warum bauen die guten vereinigten amerikaner nicht einfach eine riesige käseglocke über ihr verscheinheiligtes staatenglück statt uns mit ihren neurosen zu belasten??? klettert bloss nicht durch irgendwelche löcher in hafenzäunen um zu angeln! sonst werdet ihr noch lebenslänglich als terroristen verknackt... norwegen stelle ich mir auch lustig vor, wenn die da einen zaun rum bauen...  #d




Oder die Bauen Scharfschützentürme und haben dann riesige Flutlichtwerfer um Eindringlinge zu stellen.

Hunde und ein Todesstreifen machen sich im Hafen auch immer chick... #d 

LG
Hauke


----------



## blinkerkatze (10. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Ja hätten wir Ossis bloß nicht auf den Kohl gehört und alles abgerissen wir hatten solche schönen Mauern sogar mit Wachtürme und Selbstschußanlagen.
Bei uns sagt man das der Wessi das Fahrrad neu erfindet jetz glaube ich das auch. Ich weiß nicht warum der Schröder den Busch so in den Ar... kriecht den von so ein klein Kohledampfer wie sie bei uns im Stralsunder Hafen fest machen seigt kein Terrorist ab.

Ps.der Bunderstag  ein haufen #g und|schlaf:


----------



## haukep (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Das stimmt, aber erklär das mal den Flachköppen in Berlin....


----------



## blinkerkatze (12. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Vielleicht kann man die ja gegen ein Paar Angler austauschen:q den die haben den Vorteil das sie erst überlegen bevor sie was tun.|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Leider ist es mit dem Einzäunen nicht nur in Deutschland so. Auch die Dänen zäunen ihre Häfen ein. Früher konnte man in Fredericia super mit Auto an den Hafen fahren und angeln. Damit ist es jetzt vorbei, weil alles eingezäunt. Schade. :c

Gunnar


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Es werden nicht ganze Haefen eingezaeunt, sondern "nur" Abschnitte.


In Travemuende wird der Skandinavienkai und der Ostpreussenkai eingezaeunt und verstaerkt kontrolliert.

Fuer uns Angler bedeutet, das  das Angeln am Ostpreussenkai in Zukunft vorbei ist. Es wird allerdings diskutiert ob ein transportabler Zaun am Ostpreussenkai ausreicht.In dieser Zeit soll dieser Abschnitt total gesperrt werden fuer Passanten! Wird dort auch nur benoetigt, weil sie den Ostpreussenkai ausgebaut haben fuer grosse Ueberseeyachten, die Geld nach Travemuende bringen! Skandinavienkai wird zum Hochsicherheitsabschnitt! |uhoh:


----------



## chippog (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

da trau ich mich ja nicht mal mehr per fähre nach travedorf zu kommen. ich fahre lieber über denmark, oder ist kaputtgarden auch völlig eingezäunt? äs läbä die amärikanisyrung! chipp


----------



## DerBorder (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Hafen verboten!!!*

Moin Leute

nun ist es endgültig vorbei mit dem Angeln am Ostpeußenkai. :c :c :c :c :c :c 

gugst du hier http://www.hl-live.de/aktuell/text.php?id=29440 :c #q 
hab da immer gut gefangen  :c


----------

